# Shared object "libusbhid.so.4" not found



## olafz (Apr 2, 2019)

Hello,

when starting X on 12.0-RELEASE with generic kernel, it logs:

```
[    25.943] (II) config/devd: adding input device Mouse (/dev/psm0)
[    25.943] (II) LoadModule: "mouse"
[    25.944] (II) Loading /usr/local/lib/xorg/modules/input/mouse_drv.so
[    25.944] (EE) Failed to load /usr/local/lib/xorg/modules/input/mouse_drv.so: Shared object "libusbhid.so.4" not found, required by "mouse_drv.so"
[    25.944] (II) UnloadModule: "mouse"
```
What is missing here? Installing uhidd did not help.


----------



## SirDice (Apr 2, 2019)

It's a library that's part of the base OS, not a port/package:

```
dice@maelcum:~ % ll /usr/lib/libusbhid.*
-r--r--r--  1 root  wheel  71414 Feb 23 15:24 /usr/lib/libusbhid.a
lrwxr-xr-x  1 root  wheel     14 Mar 24 13:29 /usr/lib/libusbhid.so@ -> libusbhid.so.4
-r--r--r--  1 root  wheel  23480 Mar 24 13:29 /usr/lib/libusbhid.so.4
```


----------



## olafz (Apr 2, 2019)

Thank you! I am reinstalling the system right now.


----------

